# Parasites - a hypothesis



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A few weeks after I started my first tank 7 months ago, I first noticed that my fish tanks had wet footprints on the sides from one of my cats. I didn't think much of it at the time and really hadn't at all until recently. It had stopped for a while and about 4 days ago I caught one of my cats on top of my 75gal tank and could see water along the back of the top. Of course he took off when I saw him. The tanks have always had the little opening in the back that most tanks have, but not excessive.

For some reason I just started thinking that there could possibly be a link between what my cat had been doing and the issues I have had with parasites in that tank. He does this to one of my other tanks as well and both are the only two that I have ever had issues with parasites. I did a little reading and the information is sketchy (that I've read so far) and it seems like it could be a possibility that the parasites in my tank exist there because my cat has been dipping his paws in my tank water. This cat has a thing about dipping his paws in a lot of things and then cleaning his paws. If the cats have it and it is in their feces, then it will be on their paws from the cat litter box.

As of tonight there is no way he can get into at least 4 of my tanks (not even his little paws) and working on the last one. I am also concluding or more of a hypothesis that since this problem doesn't exist in two other tanks that have quite a few fish, this could have been the source to all of my parasite issues.

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Yes it could have been caused by the cat. You still have to love them.:cat_dreams_fish:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

kitties?in tanks?thats preposterous!Why,they would never get in a tank....


They would never even sit atop one,its against their morale.....


And they surely dont stalk anyone in hordes.....


or steal your warm and comfy quilt!


On a serious note,it is possible.My cats are indoors and i keep them pretty much out of tanks.I dont have a parasite issue(knock on wood)But ya gotta admit its aweful cute watching them dip a paw and then lick it.Ive got a sound effect for may(grey one)when she does it,lol.Its how they drink the water.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing these pictures with me. They are all so cute.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Post a picture of your aquarium also.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I can see it being harmfull two fold, the cat could be transmitting parasites into the aquarium and some of the chemicals you add, stuff that says "for ornimental fish only, not for human consumption" could be bad for the cat down the road.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Beverly - looks like you got some spoiled ones. I have 3 myself (2 males, 1 female). The female runs the house and for a female she is full of personality and love. Not my typical experience with female cats and it has been the reason why I haven't owned one in over 10 years. 

The cat in question stayed with my friend while I was overseas for 18 months (military) and think he may have gotten something from one of his cats. I need to get him to the vet as I think he has worms.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mk4gti said:


> I can see it being harmfull two fold, the cat could be transmitting parasites into the aquarium and some of the chemicals you add, stuff that says "for ornimental fish only, not for human consumption" could be bad for the cat down the road.


I never really looked at it as harmful to him/them. I guess I figured the worst it would do is loosen their bowels some which would serve them right. Maybe I'm making it safer for them too...


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> A few weeks after I started my first tank 7 months ago, I first noticed that my fish tanks had wet footprints on the sides from one of my cats. I didn't think much of it at the time and really hadn't at all until recently. It had stopped
> SNIP
> ty that the parasites in my tank exist there because my cat has been dipping his paws in my tank water. This cat has a thing about dipping his paws in a lot of things and then cleaning his paws. If the cats have it and it is in their feces, then it will be on their paws from the cat litter box.
> 
> ...


It is quite doubtful your cat's feces are any source of parasites in your fish. But then you didn't tell us what king of parasites you have experienced. Their paws could transfer water from one tank to another but they would have to be VERY WET to do so.

What is the parasite problem?

Charles H


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

OMG they are soooo spoiled.The tabby(Mayhem)opens cabinets,and pulls the food out.She then rips the bag open and looks at me like im starving her...Se the flab hanging over the lights,lol.The calico,Chaos,is a PITA,lol.it is supposed to be a girl,and SPRAYS! The black one (Kirara)is the innocent one,lol.I love my kitties.

I would have to agree on the parasite thing.I dont see them transferring from tank to tank,as mine when they get their feets wet,they lick them dry before walking on them,and they just dip the very tips in,and commense to licking in the most ladylike way.cats are perfectionists,lol.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

To quote Robin Williams, cats are drag queens as well.

"Oh, are these your fish? Let me give them parasites. Who loves kitty? That's right, you do."
*r2


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Funny you should use the "PITA"...I used to call my female a pain the A** so much when she was little I changed her name to Pita. I think it is a great name also. But, I refer to the acronym more.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok this is going to sound really gross, but I figured you all could handle it *r2

Both my cats are outdoor cats. They come in to eat and sleep then out they go. Not to say they aren't spoiled - each of them has a kitty bed where they can watch the bird feeders and drool!

So here is the gross part. In summer particularly, when they are hunting like crazy, they get tapeworms. I have to dose them every other month to take care of the problem but because they are eating raw creatures they just recatch the little buggers. How do I know they have tapeworms? In their fur after they go "#2, there are little white crawly tapeworm segments. Ugh they are so gross!! If those tapeworm segments fell into your tank and a fish ate them, well, there you go. Fishy parasites! Not sure how far-fetched this scenario is, but thought I'd put in my 2 cents!

Oh yuck I have definitely just grossed myself out BLECH!!! Hate those things lol *y2


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL, my all time fav is when one is half hanging out of their butt wiggling....haven't seen that in years.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh God thanks Ben for that mental image as I eat my breakfast!!! *o2


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep, it is important to know which parasites. Some parasites can have mammals as intermediate hosts, and some can't. So if a parasite doesn't have a mammal as a host as part of its life cycle, the cat can't be involved. Except the paws thing. Think the paws have to be wet? Not so much. Many things hitch a ride on a bird's feathers just from the bird bathing in the water and then flying around until the next time it feels like bathing, so an hour or two between drinks from a tank is no big thing. No, I don't think an ich cycst could survive a cat's digestive system, even they aren't that tough, but it could survive between kitty's toes. My cat loves to dip his paw in my tea. Ghhhhh. I should take some wormer myself. I often don't know he's done it until I take a sip of tea and get that flavor of cat litter alongside the orange peel. Do not leave your mug unattended or your tank hood open, apparently.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

chris oe said:


> My cat loves to dip his paw in my tea. Ghhhhh. I should take some wormer myself. I often don't know he's done it until I take a sip of tea and get that flavor of cat litter alongside the orange peel. Do not leave your mug unattended or your tank hood open, apparently.


heehee! yep, kitties are troublemakers sometimes! *r2


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

So Chris, are you saying that this could be a possibility?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Heres some pics of my troublemakers:
This one is just a big fluffy goof ball (Bosco)


The gray one is the one who dips his paws (Tigger). The orange one is the troublemaker (Pita)


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

That the right kind of parasite could hitch a ride in the fur of your cat's feet? Yes, if it were the kind of parasite, like ich perhaps, that produces a cyst that is durable and if that cycst got in the cat's fur, and if that cat dipped its paw in another tank, yes. Ich isn't actually a good example, though 'cause their cysts drop to the bottom if I am remembering correctly, and I don't know if the free swimmers (a more likely candidate for hitchhiker status) could last long out of water. but if the water was disturbed, if the cysts were in the process of dropping, if a free swimmer that found itself out of water was capable of encysting due to inclement conditions (a reasonable adaptation) why not? I don't know as much about other parasites, either. Could a nematode hang out on a paw? I don't know. A crustacean? Sure. There are tiny crustacean parasites. Viruses and bacteria probably survive pretty good in damp fur. I don't think cats could or would be infected by what they were carrying, they would be more of an environment than a carrier. Does that make sense?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Awwwwwww,Kitties!NOw you cannot expect any of us to believe those innocent little balls of fluff are trouble,can you?They look so innocent...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, innocent. Righttttt....


----------

